

The Statistical Difference Between 1-Star and 5-Star Reviews on Yelp - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2014/09/one-star-five-stars/

======
rdlecler1
Nice analysis! What did you use to make the word cloud?

~~~
minimaxir
The word clouds are made with R, using the worldcloud package.

